# Hog hunting around Savannah



## def79 (Aug 15, 2014)

I will be hunting the Richmond Hill WMA this fall.  Any good tips or advice for this WMA.  Bow hunting mostly.


----------



## grasskiller (Aug 17, 2014)

hunt the edge of the marshes. Good number hang out on the edges.


----------



## def79 (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bama B (Aug 19, 2014)

Have you thought about Ft Stewart. Great hunting. It has archery areas only established. Lots of deer and hogs.


----------



## def79 (Aug 19, 2014)

Did not know that.  Will look into it.  Thanks.


----------



## cfbjr4486 (Aug 21, 2014)

I would definitely recommend looking into hunting Ft. Stewart. Once you get past all of the guidelines it's better hunting than the Richmond Hill WMA in my opinion. The only reason I go out there anymore is to use the range.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 21, 2014)

cfbjr4486 said:


> I would definitely recommend looking into hunting Ft. Stewart. Once you get past all of the guidelines it's better hunting than the Richmond Hill WMA in my opinion. The only reason I go out there anymore is to use the range.



Agreed.

Check out Stewart. With deer season approaching, the pigs will be under some pressure just because of the increased number of people in the woods. You can still find them though, and they are plentiful on Stewart.


----------



## BryanGT (Sep 14, 2014)

+1 on the Stewart suggestion.  There really isnt much to be had on RHill WMAs.


----------



## IFLY4U (Sep 15, 2014)

Stewart would be my choice. A lot of realestate and a lot of hogs. These are from my last trip there in March. 4 for the morning; these 3 in about 10 seconds.
Gary


----------



## wbfischer (Sep 17, 2014)

*care if I tag along!*

Have been looking for a bow hunting buddy particularly for that area and stewart if you're interested please let me know I live in pooler


----------



## barnetmill (Sep 20, 2014)

My brother used to live in a gated community just outside of Savannah that that had golf courses next to some sort of state park near the marshes of the intracoastal canal.  It was on the site of an old rice plantation that was full of canals.  Hog hunters were hired to come in and other measures were taken for the alligators.  Hogs are hard on golf courses and also people's gardens.


----------



## Okiefenokee (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah Ft Stewart is great for hogs and deer. I have seen hogs near my hunting spot everytime I hunt.


----------

